# Update 4.5.5.1 now available



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I just found this update for my Fire 8.9 (4th Gen), manual update only right now, at least this was true on my Kindle. Check the below link to see if this update applies to your Kindle:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_software?nodeId=200529680


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine downloaded automatically . . . . . checked just now and it was there. (HDX7)


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mine downloaded automatically.  I don't really see any difference.  Anything special I should be looking for?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It just says general improvements and performance enhancements . . . so no Blue Shade.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The 2014 Fires (or at least HD6 and HD7) should also be getting Fire OS 5. Probably that will include Blue Shade, but the electronic letter I got about it did not mention that feature. And some people who got the letter had 2013 Fires, which won't be getting Fire OS 5, and later got a letter apologizing for the first letter. But both 2013 and 2014 Fires should get to at least 4.5.5.1 since at this point they are running the same version of Fire OS (if they have been kept up to date).

The numbering is a little different on my Fire Phone but it also got an update recently. One thing that got fixed was the last of the several Stage Fright security issues. I have not had a chance to verify that is also fixed on my HD6 (which is at 4.5.5.1). Google provides bug fix/security patches periodically for the last few versions of Android, so I'm guessing that Amazon picked one of those up and put it in this 4.5.5.1 update along with anything they wanted to change or fix in their own code.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have 8.9 HDX and was hoping for blue shade.  I guess we won't ever get it.  It was the only thing I liked about the 10 before it went back to Amazon.  Oh well, I downloaded a shade app, but I like the Amazon feature better.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was hoping my fire 6 would get the update for blue shade too : (


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Fire6. I never got any letter though. But we'll have to get 5.0 or something to get the new update. I keep reading I will get it with my 6, but odd that I never got any letter about it. Where was this letter, on the tablet or in email I wonder. 

It'll get here when it gets here I guess. My phone has a blue shade thing and it is kind of nice. I don't care about the sleeping thing with it, but it makes the screen easier to read inside in the dark overall with it on, from what I can tell.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

My letter was on my carousel.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The 4.5.5.1 update did indeed fix the remaining Stagefright security issues (and whatever else it was for). Oddly, it has only downloaded to my Fire HD7 (2013) and not to my HD6. On the latter, I got the letter about getting FireOS 5. But the 'in a few weeks' part has already elapsed as far as I'm concerned. Now I'm getting impatient! 

Actually, I'm just saying that, because my experience has been that just about the time I can't stand to wait anymore, and am thinking about calling Support, the update shows up. Hoping my mock expression of impatience will be enough to generate this effect.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got the letter and then another apologizing and I guess letting me know I won't be getting it.

It being good new things.

I did get the 4.5.5.1 download automatically on January 19.


----------

